# Bunk or Debunk



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Someone will make a statement that is either true or false from any level of study or topic.

The next person will say "true" or "challenge"

If a challenge is thrown, the person making the statement must link to a _creditable_ source that supports her position. ( No Onion, Beforeitsnews, Huffington Post, private websites, etc)

If the next person says "true" the third person can challenge and the person who throws the true must find a source to support her position.

Let's end it at 5 posts to each topic to prevent arguments.

It's War Of The Words, let's see how many opposing ideas we can find...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Spider webs stop bleeding...


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd never heard that, so Challenge.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://blog.targethealth.com/history-of-medicine-45/


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

what happens next?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Someone else is supposed to pose a theory or wives tale...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

okay give me a sec


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

apple cider helps hair growth


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Truth!
Not that I do this and come out smelling like pickles for a few days,becoming temporarily shunned from social events, no no.:grin::ROFL:


----------

